# Anal



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


Flap flap

Allora.

Ho scambiato due chiacchiere con un nuovo registrato, Joey, e queste chiacchiere sono partite da Star trek, uomini sensibili, uomini testosteronici, siamo passati pure per un adozione (ha adottato Toy tra un 3d e l'altro) si è preso a testate con Oscuro, Simy, Sbriciolata, Nausicaa...insomma...un nuovo inquilino di questo forum davvero felpato, per poi arrivare a parlare di. Anal.

Ora.
Nel mio immaginario erotico privo di grossi freni inibitori l' anal ha un posto...come dire.
Peccaminoso.
Oltre l'hard.
Una pratica lasciva dove mi scattano un sacco di robe in testa, da fare con "parsimonia" perchè se no mi scappa la fantasia proibita e quindi diventa nà roba diciamo normale.
-Che si fa Mattia stasera, cinema?-
-No Tebe, un pò di anal-

Quindi si.
Nel mio caso l'anal fa scattare in me tutte quelle cose che gli psicologici dicono far scattare.
Dominazione, prevaricazione, possesso e tutto il circo porco.

Detto questo, porca misera, nel corso della mia vita ben pochi uomini mi hanno fatto scattare la voglia anal.
Ma pochi proprio. (non dico numeri perchè dopo i soffocotti la mia credibilità come donna di facili costumi ha avuto un tracollo, quindi. No comment)

Manager è uno di quelli. Mattia no.
Come no il mio fidanzato storico di prima. E quello prima ancora.

La spiegazione è semplice.
Gli uomini che scelgo come compagni sono sempre come Mattia.
Bravi ragazzi. Seri. Con saldi (.....) principi morali. Ironici certo (con me per forza) ma con una visione della vita più...consona agli standard della nostra società.
Ovvio che con loro non faccio solo l'amore, faccio anche del gran bel sesso ma è solo sull'anal che non funzioniamo.
Perchè gli uomini che me lo ispirano sono testosteronici come Manager. Da cui, come amanti, non scappo.
Non li preferisco ma non impegnano come un compagno. Anzi. Sono perfetti come sesso extra.

Ma c'è un ma.
Ho tutto l'immaginario erotico di dominazione, uomo rude, che ti sbatacchia di qui e di là ma...
In quell'atto. E solo in quello. 
La violenza non c'entra nulla.
Anzi.
Se è solo un pò aggressivo. Gli tiro davvero una testata che gli spacco il setto nasale.
Se mi da l'idea di perdere le bave. Idem.
SBAM sul setto nasale.
Se dice robe tipo _Prendilo tutto._
SBAM di nuovo setto nasale.

Insomma. Ci sono davvero un sacco di variabili con me sull'anal.
Non è nà roba semplice come per tante che lo fanno per preservarsi la verginità scared::scared giudicandolo meno importante dell'illibatezza.
Per me è proprio il contrario.
Tanto che quando qualcuno si è degnato di sacrificarsi per la mia prima volta Guest star, il giorno dopo ho dato una festa per essermi liberata da sta gran rottura di coglioni che era l'imene.
Per dire.

Con Manager, di anal, ho parlato ovviamente.
Si stava chiacchierando di sogni erotici vari...o meglio...io parlavo di sogni erotici vari tradotti in realtà e lui mi ascoltava attaccato allo specchio del soffitto con aria raccapricciata come quando costringo Mattia a farsi fare un pompino da me ...

Minchia sto perdendo il filo. 
Allora. Anal. Ok.
Ne ho parlato con Manager.
Subito in mail
Facevo la cretina scrivendo di oli in maniera assolutamente piena di doppi sensi  e lui stava al gioco. Con i suoi modi barbari e freddi ovviamente, ma ci stava.

Poi appunto in motel...insomma.
Per farla breve.
Non è che fossi pronta chiappe al vento e litri di gel anali nella borsa ma era una cosa  a cui avevo pensato. In divenire. Forse. Molto in astratto. Estremamente in astratto.


Terrorizzato.


Ho visto un uomo. Terrorizzato.
Manco gli avessi detto che sognavo di essere sodomizzata da una gang bang con triplo dp.
E mi ha leggermente stupito.
Primo perchè tutti. Tutti quelli che hanno fatto sesso/amore con me. Tutti. Ci hanno provato con l'anal (SBAM subito a prescindere)
E poi perchè non credevo esistessero uomini terrorizzati dalla pratica.

Alla fine parlando...non è che sia terrorizzato ma la cosa lo lascia...indifferente.



Ma voi invece?


----------



## Eliade (12 Luglio 2012)

Lo adoro. L'ho fatto solo con 4 uomini però e mai usato gel.
La penso abbastanza come te, tranne sbam su setti nasali...:carneval:

Però permettimelo....














































...manager e anale....
































:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ToyGirl (12 Luglio 2012)

Purtroppo io sono vergine.

Mi frena, più di tutto, la paura di sporcare di cacca il coso di qualcuno.


----------



## erab (12 Luglio 2012)

Manager, il maschio alfa testosteronico, l' uomo che non deve chiedere mai...


e alla prima possibilità di anale ..... indifferente! 


nodaiperfavoredavvero.... trovane un' altro!!! :mrgreen:

PS: se mi parlate ancora di maschi alfa vi aizzo il pavone del vicino! (è l' unico  
     animale disponibile al momento)


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4294 ha detto:
			
		

> Lo adoro. L'ho fatto solo con 4 uomini però e mai usato gel.
> La penso abbastanza come te, tranne sbam su setti nasali...:carneval:
> 
> Però permettimelo....
> ...


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:

che cazzo mi rido.
Tu sei diventata...non ho parole.
Ti preferivo quando eri santa guarda!

Comunque...anche a me piace. Tanto. ma rigorosamente gel. PURTROPPO i miei ormoni anal scattano a cazzo di cane e PURTROPPO i prescelti non sono interessati.


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl;bt4295 ha detto:
			
		

> Purtroppo io sono vergine.
> 
> Mi frena, più di tutto, la paura di sporcare di cacca il coso di qualcuno.


No Toy è da provare assolutamente. ASSOLUTAMENTE. E le tue paturnie sono facilmente aggirabili e senza il minimo stress


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

erab;bt4296 ha detto:
			
		

> Manager, il maschio alfa testosteronico, l' uomo che non deve chiedere mai...
> 
> 
> e alla prima possibilità di anale ..... indifferente!
> ...


:rofl:

ma porca miseria...sto  facendo proprio la figura della fagiana. Altro che Tebe super sex....


----------



## Leda (13 Luglio 2012)

Proponilo a Joey: mi sembra bruto e incuriosito q.b.


----------



## erab (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4299 ha detto:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> ma porca miseria...sto  facendo proprio la figura della fagiana. Altro che Tebe super sex....


Scusa, è più forte di me, ma inizio a visualizzare i tuoi incontri con manager come
potrebbero potrebbero essere quelli fra un "donnina" di Manara che fa le fusa e
 Andy Capp sul divano che 
brontola infastidito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Leda;bt4301 ha detto:
			
		

> Proponilo a Joey: mi sembra bruto e incuriosito q.b.


joey?
:scared: (meno male che non viene qui:mrgreen






ah...dimenticavo.
Ciao Maurizio!


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

erab;bt4303 ha detto:
			
		

> Scusa, è più forte di me, ma inizio a visualizzare i tuoi incontri con manager come
> potrebbero potrebbero essere quelli fra un "donnina" di Manara che fa le fusa e
> Andy Capp sul divano che
> brontola infastidito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dio mio...sempre peggio erab...
Però...le donne di manara...mmmmhhhhh.
Almeno la mia "immagine" è salva!


----------



## erab (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebina, mai e poi mai mi permetterei di mettere in discussione la tua "immagine"! 

è solo che la scelta dell' amante non ti è riuscita benissimo, forse è una attività che 
dovresti dare in outsourcing :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

erab;bt4306 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebina, mai e poi mai mi permetterei di mettere in discussione la tua "immagine"!
> 
> è solo che la scelta dell' amante non ti è riuscita benissimo, forse è una attività che
> *dovresti dare in outsourcing* :mrgreen:


Non voglio arrendermi al primo fallimento amantifero uff.
Sette anni di fedeltà son sette anni. Pensa a come è tornato quell'altro dal Tibet.
Devo solo ricordarmi bene come si fa.
Credo.
O no?


----------



## Leda (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4304 ha detto:
			
		

> joey?
> :scared: (meno male che non viene qui:mrgreen
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Maurizio! Tebe non usa i gel, sputa direttamente sull'uccello, sappilo prima di proporle anal


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Leda;bt4308 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao Maurizio! Tebe non usa i gel, sputa direttamente sull'uccello, sappilo prima di proporle anal


:risata::risata::risata::risata:

ma che hai oggi?


----------



## Leda (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4309 ha detto:
			
		

> :risata::risata::risata::risata:
> 
> ma che hai oggi?


Sono triste 
Vado a nanna, fai sogni belli :*


----------



## Cattivik (13 Luglio 2012)

_"Insomma. Ci sono davvero un sacco di *variabili *con me sull'anal."

_Tipo una funzione polidroma...

Capito gente... o siete laureati in matematica oppure ve lo sognate di... e vi beccate un bello SBAM sul setto nasale...


Cattivik...

P.S. Pensare che credevo bastasse qualche conoscenza base di geometria e fisica... cilindro... cerchio... attrito... ecc. ecc...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Luglio 2012)

Buongiorno Tebe..farlo come dice Eliade e'possibile,l'ho verificato tanti anni fa',ma col senno di poi,estremamente pericoloso..il rischio che non esca piu'..c'e'..e sinceramente arrivare in ambulanza al Ps cosi'...non e'il massimo.
Esiste un gel della Durex,oppure,lo preferisco..semplicissimo olio di vaselina,ha un altro uso oltre a quello vinicolo..
La ''pratica''e'bellissima,se sei certa del partner,non serve prendere precauzioni..finalmente!!
Pero'non e'da tutti..ci vuole sangue freddo e passione..perche'l'inizio e 'complicato..poi la musica cambia!


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Cattivik;bt4312 ha detto:
			
		

> _"Insomma. Ci sono davvero un sacco di *variabili *con me sull'anal."
> 
> _Tipo una funzione polidroma...
> 
> ...


ma si dai Catty...ho una fantasia sfrenata e visto che è l'unica cosa che mi sa proprio di proibito mi faccio un sacco di film mentali.
Ma poi lo Sbam è metaforico. 
uffi...ma mi vedi dare testate sui setti nasali'
Io? Muà?
:blank:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4294 ha detto:
			
		

> Lo adoro. L'ho fatto solo con 4 uomini però e mai usato gel.
> La penso abbastanza come te, tranne sbam su setti nasali...:carneval:
> 
> Però permettimelo....
> ...


Ecco. Come prendere un criceto da guardia. Poi si meraviglia... ma pover'uomo, a 'sto giro mi fa quasi pena... lui, circondato dalle sue certezze, sessualmente attivo quanto una statua dei fori imperiali, finalmente crede di essere un macho della madonna perchè ha addirittura una relazione extra e tu ... gli proponi di vedete il tg del secondo canale? ma se a casa non ha neanche il telecomando! Li butta, con il cartone del televisore! Nun se po' ssssentì.
O tempora, O mores...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Luglio 2012)

lothar57;bt4313 ha detto:
			
		

> Buongiorno Tebe..farlo come dice Eliade e'possibile,l'ho verificato tanti anni fa',ma col senno di poi,estremamente pericoloso..*il rischio che non esca piu'..c'e'*..e sinceramente arrivare in ambulanza al Ps cosi'...non e'il massimo.
> Esiste un gel della Durex,oppure,lo preferisco..semplicissimo olio di vaselina,ha un altro uso oltre a quello vinicolo..
> La ''pratica''e'bellissima,se sei certa del partner,non serve prendere precauzioni..finalmente!!
> Pero'non e'da tutti..ci vuole sangue freddo e passione..perche'l'inizio e 'complicato..poi la musica cambia!



 ehhhhhh?

:rotfl: dai Lothar...... ti assicuro che NON c'è questo rischio... siamo mica cani! :rotfl:


----------



## Nameless (13 Luglio 2012)

fatto tempo fa solo con un uomo, l'unico che mi ha fatto venir voglia di provare.

Ho scoperto che ci sono dei "fissati", ma anche chi proprio non ne vuole sentir parlare. Gusti diversi


----------



## Carola (13 Luglio 2012)

ehhhhhh?

:rotfl: dai Lothar...... ti assicuro che NON c'è questo rischio... siamo mica cani! :rotfl: 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mi fate scompisciare io lavoro seria butto un occhio qui e olè
un mondo


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt4321 ha detto:
			
		

> Ecco. Come prendere un criceto da guardia. Poi si meraviglia... ma pover'uomo, a 'sto giro mi fa quasi pena... lui, circondato dalle sue certezze, sessualmente attivo quanto una statua dei fori imperiali, finalmente crede di essere un macho della madonna perchè ha addirittura una relazione extra e tu ... gli proponi di vedete il tg del secondo canale? ma se a casa non ha neanche il telecomando! Li butta, con il cartone del televisore! Nun se po' ssssentì.
> O tempora, O mores...


ma si hai ragione. Tutti l'avete. Ormai sono indifendibile. L'anal...maddai...con manager...seeeeee, ciao bello.
Pensa che non siamo manco arrivati allo schiaffetto sul culo...

Forse insisto perchè non c'ho voglia di cercare altro. Alla fine la mia coscienza mi sta suggerendo che basta. basta tradire. Eche è. Son carampana,alla fine tra cateteri, pannolini, dentiere, e defibrillatori multiuso è più il casino che altro. 

massì dai...quasi quasi mollo il colpo del tradimento e sublimo la fedeltà.


























Ci hai creduto?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

rosa3;bt4324 ha detto:
			
		

> ehhhhhh?
> 
> :rotfl: dai Lothar...... ti assicuro che NON c'è questo rischio... siamo mica cani! :rotfl:
> 
> ...


dai un occhio qui perchè sai che ci sono buone probabilità che si stia cazzeggiando su qualche porcata!:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4325 ha detto:
			
		

> ma si hai ragione. Tutti l'avete. Ormai sono indifendibile. L'anal...maddai...con manager...seeeeee, ciao bello.
> Pensa che non siamo manco arrivati allo schiaffetto sul culo...
> 
> Forse insisto perchè non c'ho voglia di cercare altro. Alla fine la mia coscienza mi sta suggerendo che basta. basta tradire. Eche è. Son carampana,alla fine tra cateteri, pannolini, dentiere, e defibrillatori multiuso è più il casino che altro.
> ...


No, secondo me tu insisti perchè se riesci hai compiuto un'impresa eccezionale:mrgreen:. Tutte sono capaci di tradire con un assatanato senza coscienza e con un sacco di fantasia... c'è riuscita anche quella babbiona dell'amante di mio marito:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt4327 ha detto:
			
		

> No, secondo me tu insisti perchè se riesci hai compiuto un'impresa eccezionale:mrgreen:. Tutte sono capaci di tradire con un assatanato senza coscienza e con un sacco di fantasia... *c'è riuscita anche quella babbiona dell'amante di mio marito*:mrgreen::mrgreen:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
che grande che se!!!!!


----------



## Cattivik (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4318 ha detto:
			
		

> ma si dai Catty...ho una fantasia sfrenata e visto che è l'unica cosa che mi sa proprio di proibito mi faccio un sacco di film mentali.
> Ma poi lo Sbam è metaforico.
> uffi...ma mi vedi dare testate sui setti nasali'
> Io? Muà?
> :blank:


Finchè son film mentali e non pippe va bene...

Per gli Sbam secondo me tu sei capace di farli anche reali... quando serve...

Cattivik

P.S. Giusto per tua informazione ho un passato da registra... teatrale ma pur sempre regista...


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt4321 ha detto:
			
		

> Ecco. Come prendere un criceto da guardia. Poi si meraviglia... ma pover'uomo, a 'sto giro mi fa quasi pena... lui, circondato dalle sue certezze, sessualmente attivo quanto una statua dei fori imperiali, finalmente crede di essere un macho della madonna perchè ha addirittura una relazione extra e tu ... gli proponi di vedete il tg del secondo canale? ma se a casa non ha neanche il telecomando! Li butta, con il cartone del televisore! Nun se po' ssssentì.
> O tempora, O mores...


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4297 ha detto:
			
		

> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:
> 
> che cazzo mi rido.
> Tu sei diventata...non ho parole.
> ...


 Io, devo essere sincera, solo con pochi uomini non ho fatto a tempo a parlare dell'argomento...tutti gli altri o gradivano l'idea o hanno gradito. :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4325 ha detto:
			
		

> ma si hai ragione. Tutti l'avete. *Ormai sono indifendibile. *


Meno male che lo sai! :rotfl:


----------

